# Benitaxell Fire alert



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Forest fires: Wildfire on Spanish coast forces 1,000 people out of their homes | In English | EL PAÃ�S



> The raging fire is affecting Jávea. EL PAÍS VÍDEO / Pepe Olivares
> 
> A wildfire broke out on Sunday afternoon in the coastal town of Benitatxell, in Spain’s Alicante province, forcing around 1,000 people to evacuate their homes there, as well as in the nearby resort of Jávea.
> 
> ...


I know we have members here that will be or are effected by this fire, it really doesn't look good and have been following it on facebook since yesterday.

Hopefully everybody can stay safe and prepared on what is likely to be the hottest day of the year here.
The Bomberos are there in huge numbers and the fire does not seem to be controlled as yet.

Please listen to your local authorities if you are effected by this.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

A Facebook group has updates about this fire...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/costa.blance.fire.weather.watch/


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes that is a good link, some of the pictures are shocking.
Definitely seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

This was just posted on facebook, presumably taken just minutes ago.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody in the area,no matter what nationality,please take care and stay safe.This reminds me of a devastating fire in Mijas in 2001.It's certainly not the nicest of experiences.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Although most reports are saying Benitaxell, & that's where it originally started yesterday afternoon, & indeed has reignited in the past hour or so, the worst affected is Jávea  

14 urbanisations have been evacuated, almost every Brit I know included, since they all seem to live on the Cabo La Nao

It's still out of control & there are currently more than 370 firefighters & 20 aircraft trying to get it under control. Most efforts are on Granadella atm

I have spent half the night & most of the day so far making sure that official info is circulated in English


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Was hoping you are safe, thanks for checking in.

Yeah this fire has rapidly expanded and is still out of control but it is still listed as the IFBenitatxell tag, plus another has restarted at Bollula which is not going to help with the stretching of resources.
Really hope they can make some gains before the aircraft have to leave.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a map showing the area which is currently alight


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Here's a map showing the area which is currently alight



It's just terrible how this happens year after year, and many of them are started intentionally. I don't want to even think about the temperatures that you must be facing in that area today. Here it's not 30 something or 40 something, it's nightmare temperature - so hot, day after day after day.
Really hoping all the people and as much wood, forest, undergrowth as possible are safe and protected. The best thing everyone can do is follow the experts instructions and keep out of the sun AND heat.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's just terrible how this happens year after year, and many of them are started intentionally. I don't want to even think about the temperatures that you must be facing in that area today. Here it's not 30 something or 40 something, it's nightmare temperature - so hot, day after day after day.
> Really hoping all the people and as much wood, forest, undergrowth as possible are safe and protected. The best thing everyone can do is follow the experts instructions and keep out of the sun AND heat.


it's way way over 40º in the sun today & nearly 40º in the shade. Not too windy thankfully though

They don't think they'll have it extinguished for a couple of day yet  

and worse than that, it looks deliberate. Or I should say they look deliberate because it seems to have had more than one starting point


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> This was just posted on facebook, presumably taken just minutes ago.


Just awful


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks absolutely terrifying, I hope there won't be any casualties although no doubt some properties will end up being affected. The bomberos who fight these events are amazing, it must be absolutely exhausting doing that job in temperatures of 40C and over.

I can't fathom the mindsets of the cretins who start these fires deliberately. I hope those responsible will be tracked down.

Hoping everyone stays safe.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just awful


Sadly not the worst of it but best not to post pictures of damage, I would hate to think someone only found out about it via social media.

There is even smoke haze visible down this way near Alicante, I think it´s a combination of the two big fires.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> I would hate to think someone only found out about it via social media.


Yes, good thinking.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

According to the UK media the fire is at Javea "on the outskirts of Benidorm." Thousands evacuated after 'arson' fire near Benidorm - ITV News. Where do they get their information? I blame Madge and the Garvey family!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I understand the sentiment re the comment about social media but it's present in our world and has been carrying 100s of pictures of the event since long before PW posted. For those wanting to see some video (some from inside the helis and planes doing the water dumping) and pictures, this site is a good source: El fuego devora la Granadella y arrasa viviendas en Xàbia y Benitatxell - Levante-EMV


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Horlics said:


> I understand the sentiment re the comment about social media but it's present in our world and has been carrying 100s of pictures of the event since long before PW posted. For those wanting to see some video (some from inside the helis and planes doing the water dumping) and pictures, this site is a good source: El fuego devora la Granadella y arrasa viviendas en Xàbia y Benitatxell - Levante-EMV


Long before I posted? 
Or before Pazcat or xabiachica perhaps?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I´m ok with pictures but what I meant was specific pics of houses burning and such, sure I could of chosen a few of those but this is a family forum and maybe it isn't appropriate, not for me to say though.
That said I think if someone can post current pictures to serve as a warning then they should because it could save lives.

Fires are still active though and the aircraft have had to stop now, still 30 degrees celcius here so imagine it similar up there.

Oh and could a mod please correct the thread title I have missed a T in BenitaTxell.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> I´m ok with pictures but what I meant was specific pics of houses burning and such, sure I could of chosen a few of those but this is a family forum and maybe it isn't appropriate, not for me to say though.
> That said I think if someone can post current pictures to serve as a warning then they should because it could save lives.
> 
> Fires are still active though and the aircraft have had to stop now, still 30 degrees celcius here so imagine it similar up there.
> ...


I can't correct it but it seems you've mixed two ways of saying the same place
Spanish - Benitachell
Valencian - El Poble Nou de Benitatxell


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

We had a rough night. The fires started above la planeta in the afternoon at first very entertaining to watch the acrobatics if the planes hitting the blazes but before sunset they had to retire. 

Then it went bad. The wind was easterly and strong fanning the flames. Luckily for us it stayed easterly. The fires spread rapidly. 

At 3 am the tree line across from us was silhouetted by flame's reaching 50ft in the air. We could hear the trees crackling and started to feel the heat. Time to go. 

We had an evac pac ready so loaded the car with SWMBO and dog and left. Spent the night on the Aenal beach with the hundreds of other expats and locals. The sky was red and smoke everywhere. Very worrying, we were sure the house would be hit.

Getting back in yesterday was stressful. The area had been shut down by the military police. 20 planes and many fire appliances were in attendance. Eventually we came in the back way by Laderas. 

Fortunately ourvilla was OK. Ash everywhere and a strong smell of smoke bUT intact. Pinosol has been badly hit. 20 villas destroyed according to Bay radio. A lot of the trees at la planeta are gone. The services were tackling wild fires all day on Monday. 

This morning things are better. The road is open and things are moving again. Ironically my pool construction was due to start yesterday. They have just turned up this morning. 

All in all we are counting our blessings and feel sorry for all those badly hit. 

The pilots and firefighters on the ground command enormous respect.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Long before I posted?
> Or before Pazcat or xabiachica perhaps?


I was catching up with the thread in a hurry and didn't go looking further back, hence I chose your name when making the point that social media was awash with pictures. I now see there were others too.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Pazcat said:


> I´m ok with pictures but what I meant was specific pics of houses burning and such, sure I could of chosen a few of those but this is a family forum and maybe it isn't appropriate, not for me to say though.
> That said I think if someone can post current pictures to serve as a warning then they should because it could save lives.
> 
> Fires are still active though and the aircraft have had to stop now, still 30 degrees celcius here so imagine it similar up there.
> ...


I was in a cafe on the night and there were two couples on the next table who couldn't get back to their homes. They had old-style mobiles so I fired-up Twitter and FB, as did my wife, and they all spent the next hour trying to find out what they could using our phones and social media (although granted, not the family friendly expatforum).


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I know the local FB group is awash with offers and it's east to come by help, but if you need any help PM me for my mobile.



Mykap said:


> We had a rough night. The fires started above la planeta in the afternoon at first very entertaining to watch the acrobatics if the planes hitting the blazes but before sunset they had to retire.
> 
> Then it went bad. The wind was easterly and strong fanning the flames. Luckily for us it stayed easterly. The fires spread rapidly.
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

As of an hour ago, everyone is being allowed home

this is from the ayto FB page 



> Good morning
> 
> Xabia Local Police informs that the roads has been opened again and evacuated people can return to their places. in case your house has serious damages you can ask the police for an agent that comes with you in order to assess the situation and the eventual risks
> 
> We'll keep updating the information during the morning as well as a balance of the situation and what has been done



(not my translation )


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Just an update

Everyone has been allowed back to their homes & reports suggest that gardens & outbuildings may have been destroyed, but few properties are uninhabitable (so far) 

Which is incredible when you see these aerial views... from https://www.facebook.com/escueladepilotosulm/photos/pcb.1399941900035258/1399939826702132/?type=3&theater


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I can't believe how much of Spain goes up in flames each year. The environmental damage must be incredibly high, especially considering the years it takes for the woodland to become established again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mykap said:


> We had a rough night. The fires started above la planeta in the afternoon at first very entertaining to watch the acrobatics if the planes hitting the blazes but before sunset they had to retire.
> 
> Then it went bad. The wind was easterly and strong fanning the flames. Luckily for us it stayed easterly. The fires spread rapidly.
> 
> ...


What a horrible experience


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Just an update
> 
> Everyone has been allowed back to their homes & reports suggest that gardens & outbuildings may have been destroyed, but few properties are uninhabitable (so far)


Amazing work keeping those houses safe.


----------

